# La Fleche



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

I have given a try to breeding Lafleche this year. One of my La Fleche Hens:


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

La Fleche Cock:


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

*La Fleche Rooster*

La Fleche Cock I bred last year


----------

